
The Firefox Browser is a privacy nightmare on desktop and mobile - stiray
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2020/01/the-firefox-browser-is-a-privacy-nightmare-on-desktop-and-mobile/
======
gwillen
This is a kind of bizarre hitpiece. As noted on the previous post linked
below: (1) Chrome -- the far and away most popular alternative -- is worse in
every way, and (2) PIA, the company publishing the post, is owned by a
(former?) malware purveyor: [https://torrentfreak.com/private-internet-access-
to-be-acqui...](https://torrentfreak.com/private-internet-access-to-be-
acquired-by-kape/)

------
rahuldottech
This article is making this stuff out to be a way bigger deal than it is. The
telemetry is basic, not hidden, and can be disabled with just a few
clicks/taps.

------
maverick74
You can check everything that is being sent to mozilla at:

about:telemetry

and as you can see there is nothing that identifies you. And even if i'm
missing something, you can always disable telemetry and be sure that (unlike
others) firefox will respect your config and won't be sending any data

------
zwirbl
previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22142104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22142104)

has some clarifying comments

